# Dry baby back ribs



## ncoabrams (Jun 9, 2011)

I am trying to smoke some baby back ribs and then serve them the next day.  I have found that the are always dry.  Especially the loin flap on top of the ribs.  Tried dry rub, mob sauce, brine, and nothing.  I am smoking for about 2-3 hours at 200.  Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. BBR's are best when you use the 2-2-1 method. Two hours on the smoke, 2 hours in foil, and I hour out of the foil again.  All at 225-250*. 

Check in at Roll Call so we can give you a proper welcome!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

X2 on the 2-2-1.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 10, 2011)

What they said. Also, 200 degree for 2-3 hours is pretty low. Is the meat getting up to safe temp?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that your ribs are dry because they are undercooked. Optimum cooking temp for ribs is 235°-245° IMHO, the cooking time will depend on the weight of the racks and the cooking temp. I cook 2-2.25 lb BB ribs for about 4 hrs total(with foil), 2.75-3 lb racks 5 hours. JM2C, YMMV.


----------



## alelover (Jun 10, 2011)

Pour some apple juice in them when you foil them too.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you use a water pan?It helps me.


----------



## burn-it (Jun 10, 2011)

I smoke mine at 225 - 235 for about 4.5 hours.  No foil or spritzing.  They always come out juicy and tender, with a nice bark.  Not fall off the bone tender but pulls clean from the bone when you bite into it tender.  As far as heating them up the next day, I typically put in a micro safe container with a little liquid and a lid with ventilation. They come out juicy and tender.  If I need to heat up more than a serving or two, it's in foil with liquid at 325 until hot.


----------



## burn-it (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh yeah - Now smoking on the WSM with no water pan. 
 


Burn-It said:


> I smoke mine at 225 - 235 for about 4.5 hours.  No foil or spritzing.  They always come out juicy and tender, with a nice bark.  Not fall off the bone tender but pulls clean from the bone when you bite into it tender.  As far as heating them up the next day, I typically put in a micro safe container with a little liquid and a lid with ventilation. They come out juicy and tender.  If I need to heat up more than a serving or two, it's in foil with liquid at 325 until hot.


----------



## alelover (Jun 10, 2011)

For the next day I've been steaming mine and they come out great.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 10, 2011)

I just did three racks of BB's ahead of time for my wife's graduation and they came out great. I smoked them the day before doing a 2-2 at 225-250 degrees and then threw them in the fridge over night. The next day I warmed them on the grill out of the foil and added some BBQ sauce to glaze up and they were wonderful. Nice and juicy and very tender. Almost to tender for my liking but not everyone else they love them fall off the bone. This was the first time I smoked ribs a day ahead. I won't be afraid to precook them again.


----------



## ncoabrams (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses I believe that It is a matter of finishing them to order as rbranster put it.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 10, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I just did three racks of BB's ahead of time for my wife's graduation and they came out great. I smoked them the day before doing a 2-2 at 225-250 degrees and then threw them in the fridge over night. The next day I warmed them on the grill out of the foil and added some BBQ sauce to glaze up and they were wonderful. Nice and juicy and very tender. Almost to tender for my liking but not everyone else they love them fall off the bone. This was the first time I smoked ribs a day ahead. I won't be afraid to precook them again.


  Good call my friend,

It can be done with a little practice.

I have smoked spares a day ahead and did the 3-2 and left the last hour for warming and sauce the next day. They were (to me) over done.But everyone loves the "fall off the bone"


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep, for ribs you won't eat that day, don't finish the cooking. Get 'em to safe temps (I know, hard to judge or measure with a probe). I had 3 slabs of loin backs smoking a couple weeks ago which I knew only 1-1/2 to 2 slabs would be eaten that night. So, I yanked the 3rd slab and hour or so early, foiled and rested for about 3/4 hour, then popped 'em into the freezer for an hour to quick-chill, then into the fridge overnight. I reheated them @ 275* in the foil for almost an hour, and they were moist and still had a light tug on the bone.

It does take a few times ti get them the way you want on the reheat...kinda like fiinding the texture you like to begin with. Foil, no foil, etc. Just don't finish the cooking 'til you reheat.

Stay with it...you'll find that groove where it all comes together. You'll know when it happens, 'cuz it feels GREAT!

Eric


----------

